# Ibook G3 et mac os x 10.2!



## SlyArtz (5 Octobre 2015)

Bonjours, je devrais bientôt recevoir un IBOOK G3 Clamshell "Palourde" blueberry.
Il tourne sous mac os x 9!
je voudrais le mettre a jours sur Mac os x 10.2 et je voudrais savoir si quelqu'un aurait un lien pour ce systeme ? (.dmg)
merci d'avance!


----------



## melaure (7 Octobre 2015)

Tu devrais le passer directement en Panther (10.3) qui tourne très bien dessus. On peut aussi ruser pour mettre Tiger qui s'en sort bien aussi.

Par contre pour être à l'aise la barrette de 512 Mo est recommandée. Mes trois palourdes (Blueberry 300, Tangerine 300 et Graphite 466) ont ça. Et j'ai un petit SSD IDE a y mettre quand j'aurais le temps 

Belle récupération en tout cas. J'ai raté de peu un Key Lime il y a pas longtemps, bien dommage ...


----------



## SlyArtz (10 Octobre 2015)

Merci de ta reponse  ( j'etait absent )
J'aimerai savoir comment faire pour graver mac os x 10.3 (Panther) sur un CD ? (Je crois le clamshell ne prend pas les dvd)
Merci d'avance


----------



## melaure (10 Octobre 2015)

Il existe une version de Panther en CD, pour Tiger je ne suis pas sur.

Est-ce que tu as le disque dur d'origine ? Perso j'ai changé les DD, en préinstallant Tiger dessus avec un PowerBook G4.


----------



## SlyArtz (17 Octobre 2015)

Desolée de mon retard mais j'avais perdu mon mots de passe.
Oui j'ai le DD d'origine 
Vous avez des liens de téléchargement de Panther ?
Merci


----------



## melaure (17 Octobre 2015)

Il n'y a pas de liens, il faut avoir les CD


----------

